# Cuddeback No Flash Problems ....



## mapleman (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought a cuddeback no flash 8 months ago and it has not worked yet! I have sent the camera back 3 times and all they do is replace the circuit board which is not the problem! The camera will not take pics and will just cut itself off anytime it feels like it. The screen fades out and can't be read. I can't get any customer service other than send it back and we will check it out. Well after 3 times could you please replace it? But no they will not!!! I have 3 other cuddebacks (expert models) and they are fine but the no flash camera is a lemon! The people on the phone from cuddeback are like robots, they tell me send it back we will repair it, WHATEVER! I don't know what else to do other than chew the folks out on the phone the next time I call! If anyone has any ideas let me know, I am at a dead end with $410.00 down the drain! By the way, I asked them if they bought something that did not work for $410.00 would they want it to be fixed right? They said yes, and I said so do I!!!!!!!!!!!    Anyway any suggestions?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 1, 2007)

I would demand a new camera at this point. Good luck


----------



## Huntr (Aug 1, 2007)

I Agree, Demand a new camera..... Or try taking it back to where you bought the camera and exchange or refund.


----------



## carabrook (Aug 1, 2007)

Start talking "lemon law" and maybe they will get more serious about fixing or replacing it.


----------



## Soybean (Aug 1, 2007)

ask for a manager and start climbin the ladder.  in my experience, this provides the best outcome.  good luck


----------



## 4x4man514 (Sep 27, 2010)

this camera is junk. ive got 3 and 2 are in the shop all the time at $150 a pop! cuddeback is not getting any more of my money!!!!! has  anyone ever tried another electon ics expert to repair the camera?


----------

